# Do you downrate pax for no tip?



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Had two pax over the weekend that I delivered over thirty miles. I assisted with luggage in and out of the car and must be doing something right because my last 25 rides in a row on Lyft are showing 5 stars. These people live in multi-million dollar homes in the most affluent part of the city. Yes that raises my expectations. No tip is showing on either ride and it's been almost two days. 

I have not driven Uber in a long time, but with Lyft I have to go back into the ride details to leave a rating. I'm wondering how long should I wait for a potential tip to come through? I'm thinking to give them 3 or 4 stars and I'm tempted to leave a little note to let them know they take my service for granted and did not tip.

I am sure some of you are doing similar?

edit: I should mention that I received tips on 40% of the rides over the weekend, so some pax are greatful!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Par for the course


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Idk where you think you can leave them a message.
We get paid for pickup time and mileage.
If they wanna leave a tip they will but aren't expected to.
I don't ever expect one but am even more grateful of cash.
If you 3 star someone on Lyft you shouldn't get them again
I just tend to roll with the punches...


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, that’ll make you money.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Cassiopeia said:


> Had two pax over the weekend that I delivered over thirty miles. I assisted with luggage in and out of the car and must be doing something right because my last 25 rides in a row on Lyft are showing 5 stars. These people live in multi-million dollar homes in the most affluent part of the city. Yes that raises my expectations. No tip is showing on either ride and it's been almost two days.
> 
> I have not driven Uber in a long time, but with Lyft I have to go back into the ride details to leave a rating. I'm wondering how long should I wait for a potential tip to come through? I'm thinking to give them 3 or 4 stars and I'm tempted to leave a little note to let them know they take my service for granted and did not tip.
> 
> ...


You have 24 hours to go back in and rate your paxoles. I make it routine to always go back into the account the day after I drive to see if I have been tipped and if not to change their rating, if I gave them one, or to make sure they get 1 star. Part of the social contract in the service industry is to tip thus if you don't want to tip then take the bus, buy your own car and drive yourself, or try walking.


----------



## Smash 47 (Sep 1, 2019)

So true!!! Get ur own car. Im a driver in Philly and people here are cheap too. Thats why i pop the trunk on their [email protected]@. U wont break my back with ur heavy [email protected]@ luggage!!!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Cassiopeia said:


> Had two pax over the weekend that I delivered over thirty miles. I assisted with luggage in and out of the car and must be doing something right because my last 25 rides in a row on Lyft are showing 5 stars. These people live in multi-million dollar homes in the most affluent part of the city. Yes that raises my expectations. No tip is showing on either ride and it's been almost two days.
> 
> I have not driven Uber in a long time, but with Lyft I have to go back into the ride details to leave a rating. I'm wondering how long should I wait for a potential tip to come through? I'm thinking to give them 3 or 4 stars and I'm tempted to leave a little note to let them know they take my service for granted and did not tip.
> 
> ...


"Leave a little note to them know they take by service for granted and did not tip" lol
They paid for your service



nouberipo said:


> You have 24 hours to go back in and rate your paxoles. I make it routine to always go back into the account the day after I drive to see if I have been tipped and if not to change their rating, if I gave them one, or to make sure they get 1 star. Part of the social contract in the service industry is to tip thus if you don't want to tip then take the bus, buy your own car and drive yourself, or try walking.


Tipping is stupid though, I do it, and I hate it every time. More for things that are already expensive though like hair cuts and beauty treatment. Annoyed at expensive meals requiring higher tips. I'll live with tipping drivers, delivery people and services for avg priced restaurants.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

As a pax (while on vacation) I tip the Uber driver. As a driver, I so don't care if I get a tip or not. Must be a lyft thing since Uber you can't go backwards and downgrade a non-tipping pax.
In fact, I always wonder what I did when there is a tip. I pretty much do the same for each pax I have, so it's a mystery for sure. I'm old enough to remember when uber was born, one of the benefits touted was no need to tip..........


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

No. If 90% of PAX tipped, I would re-think down rating those that don't tip. But as it is now, even if I down rate, the PAX will have no clue why they were down rated. Which is as pointless as a PAX down rating the driver without a reason given.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Wait - you still drive for Lyft?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cassiopeia said:


> Had two pax over the weekend that I delivered over thirty miles. I assisted with luggage in and out of the car and must be doing something right because my last 25 rides in a row on Lyft are showing 5 stars. These people live in multi-million dollar homes in the most affluent part of the city. Yes that raises my expectations. No tip is showing on either ride and it's been almost two days.
> 
> I have not driven Uber in a long time, but with Lyft I have to go back into the ride details to leave a rating. I'm wondering how long should I wait for a potential tip to come through? I'm thinking to give them 3 or 4 stars and I'm tempted to leave a little note to let them know they take my service for granted and did not tip.
> 
> ...


You only have 24 hours on LYFT to go back and rate them.... And sadly the comments are only seen by Lyft...

Which is why when I showed up for a scheduled ride today that was minors( figured out after having started the trip) I rated them 1 star and bashed LYFT for thier poor rider sign up policy which basically allowed this to happen. This was preventable if LYFT and Uber would institute Rider vetting with driver's licenses like we have to provide!! Totally LYFTS FAULT for allowing people to use any name they want and not provide any semblance of facts...


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> You only have 24 hours on LYFT to go back and rate them.... And sadly the comments are only seen by Lyft...


Thanks for clarification



welikecamping said:


> Wait - you still drive for Lyft?


I find the passengers are better, and it's just as busy for me. I use Uber as a backup. 


Smash 47 said:


> So true!!! Get ur own car. Im a driver in Philly and people here are cheap too. Thats why i pop the trunk on their [email protected]@. U wont break my back with ur heavy [email protected]@ luggage!!!


I like to get out of the car to keep my blood moving. 


25rides7daysaweek said:


> Idk where you think you can leave them a message.











They do not see the comment apparently, but this is what I was talking about.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cassiopeia said:


> Thanks for clarification
> 
> I find the passengers are better, and it's just as busy for me. I use Uber as a backup.
> 
> ...


I would bet Lyft doesn't even look at that.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Cassiopeia said:


> Had two pax over the weekend that I delivered over thirty miles. I assisted with luggage in and out of the car and must be doing something right because my last 25 rides in a row on Lyft are showing 5 stars. These people live in multi-million dollar homes in the most affluent part of the city. Yes that raises my expectations. No tip is showing on either ride and it's been almost two days.
> 
> I have not driven Uber in a long time, but with Lyft I have to go back into the ride details to leave a rating. I'm wondering how long should I wait for a potential tip to come through? I'm thinking to give them 3 or 4 stars and I'm tempted to leave a little note to let them know they take my service for granted and did not tip.
> 
> ...


----------------------------
The pax will not see any note that you leave. Tipping is optional. I do not expect it. They look at the cost of the fare and assume that the driver gets most of it. They feel that they have already paid enough without tipping.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> As a pax (while on vacation) I tip the Uber driver. As a driver, I so don't care if I get a tip or not. Must be a lyft thing since Uber you can't go backwards and downgrade a non-tipping pax.
> In fact, I always wonder what I did when there is a tip. I pretty much do the same for each pax I have, so it's a mystery for sure. I'm old enough to remember when uber was born, one of the benefits touted was no need to tip..........


Yeah and when UBER. Was started with the NO TIP plan they weren't robbing the driver for upward of 50% of each ride at a ridiculously reduced pay rate either... So as far as I am concerned I expect a tip for good service... I'd actually be thankful if a rider told me when they got in they had NO intentions on tipping me so I can go forward and provide crappy lackluster .64 a Mile service and not feel obligated to Above and Beyond... I can't even IMAGINE how drivers in the new Lyft rate markets feel about tips. They reduce rates here in Memphis and I'm done with LYFT. With or without TIPS it's still not worth my t


KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> The pax will not see any note that you leave. Tipping is optional. I do not expect it. They look at the cost of the fare and assume that the driver gets most of it. They feel that they have already paid enough without tipping.


I have found that I double or triple my tips by simply asking 20 seconds before the ride ends..

"Hey "John" when you have a chance if you could rate your ride experience in the app I would really welcome your feedback, as it helps my new passengers to know they are getting a good driver"

I use that EXACT script every single time and when they go to rate you, of course the next screen they see is the proposed TIP option screen... I have seen my $5 tips triple since I've started this.... And most passengers are glad to see you actually care about thier feedback, while we all here know my main motive is to get them the tip screen BEFORE THEY FORGET ABOUT MY RIDE.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Good idea to get them in that screen. I suspect that’s half the problem >>>> they don’t look at the app again to even have the chance to tip. 

Maybe it should be like counter service food and coffee establishments where you tip before you even get the service >>>> why not??


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cassiopeia said:


> Good idea to get them in that screen. I suspect that's half the problem >>>> they don't look at the app again to even have the chance to tip.
> 
> Maybe it should be like counter service food and coffee establishments where you tip before you even get the service >>>> why not??


You gotta get in a routine of asking every passenger to rate you... Try it for a week and see if your tips don't double. Mine did and last week I averaged 26% on tips to ride costs.... My best week to date... It's become a game for me to see how High I can push my tip to ride percentage...


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Dekero said:


> You gotta get in a routine of asking every passenger to rate you... Try it for a week and see if your tips don't double. Mine did and last week I averaged 26% on tips to ride costs.... My best week to date... It's become a game for me to see how High I can push my tip to ride percentage...
> View attachment 362732


I'd prefer if drivers drove and not try to order me around after the ride


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'd prefer if drivers drove and not try to order me around after the ride


That's cool I'd prefer if you took your cheap a$$ to the dealership and bought your own car and quit being an entitled useless piece of pond scum... But that's not gonna happen either so next time you ride in my car be prepared to be asked to do your part to help the Uber community ya a$$hat


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Dekero said:


> That's cool I'd prefer if you took your cheap a$$ to the dealership and bought your own car and quit being an entitled useless piece of pond scum... But that's not gonna happen either so next time you ride in my car be prepared to be asked to do your part to help the Uber community ya a$$hat


Your customer service skills are lacking


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Your customer service skills are lacking


Yeah my 500+ 5 star rating show exactly that.... Please go kill yourself and help the gene pool not end up giving birth to excrement like you in the future...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Dekero said:


> You gotta get in a routine of asking every passenger to rate you... Try it for a week and see if your tips don't double. Mine did and last week I averaged 26% on tips to ride costs.... My best week to date... It's become a game for me to see how High I can push my tip to ride percentage.


Hey if thats working, then great. Good to see positive results. Not many things do increase tips.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah my 500+ 5 star rating show exactly that.... Please go kill yourself and help the gene pool not end up giving birth to excrement like you in the future...


If anything, they need less Uber ? so you first


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If you expect a tip for every ride that you provide good service, you're in the wrong career.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cassiopeia said:


> Do you downrate pax for no tip?


Does a bear shit in the woods?
Ya damn right I down-rate for no tip.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Illini said:


> If you expect a tip for every ride that you provide good service, you're in the wrong career.


Nope but I've reached as High as 35% of my ride earnings in tips.. and I consider it a game each day to see how High I can push it... I'm in this for the money.... Anything else is a waste of time.... Those drivers that just accept it as part of the game that they won't get tipped are leaving a bunch of money on the table....


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> But as it is now, even if I down rate, the PAX will have no clue why they were down rated. Which is as pointless as a PAX down rating the driver without a reason given.


Your down rating them, not to punish them but to keep from getting paired with them again on another request.


----------



## Smash 47 (Sep 1, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Your customer service skills are lacking


He right drive ur own car if u feel no tip should be given for good service cheapskate!!! U are probably one of the [email protected]@holes who do cheap rides which only pads uber pockets while u struggle to make bills. Heres a tip keep ur narrow minded thoughts to urself


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> "Hey "John" when you have a chance if you could rate your ride experience in the app I would really welcome your feedback


Good idea. Like 50% of my riders don't even rate me, which I find odder than the whole tip thing.



Uber's Guber said:


> Ya damn right I down-rate for no tip.


Become a waiter, maybe? You in wrong industry if you rely on tips. And thank gawd I ignore pax ratings...sheesh.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Good idea. Like 50% of my riders don't even rate me, which I find odder than the whole tip thing.
> 
> 
> Become a waiter, maybe? You in wrong industry if you rely on tips. And thank gawd I ignore pax ratings...sheesh.


Never meant to sound like the Rating was really important... It is nothing more than a logical way to get the passenger to the tip screen as soon as possible when the ride ends so they don't forget it's an option...so at least my odds of making a few extra bux increase... Cuz Lord know Uber has no plans on raising rates... And if tips don't matter to you then your missing out on a good % in increased income each month.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And if tips don't matter to you


Hey, it's great when I get a tip. BUT the sun will continue to go down and up if I don't get any tips. It is just not a big thing with me. We have such a simple job: get them from Point A to Point B not much there we can do that generates a tip, imho. Offering free stuff like water etc; no impact. Friendly banter; no joy. Clean car; zippo. Some pax tip and most don't. Doesn't rock my world either way.
As a pax I always tip because that is the way I'm wired. However, I don't force that on others.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Hey, it's great when I get a tip. BUT the sun will continue to go down and up if I don't get any tips. It is just not a big thing with me. We have such a simple job: get them from Point A to Point B not much there we can do that generates a tip, imho. Offering free stuff like water etc; no impact. Friendly banter; no joy. Clean car; zippo. Some pax tip and most don't. Doesn't rock my world either way.
> As a pax I always tip because that is the way I'm wired. However, I don't force that on others.


Fair enough. Whatever works for your business, just Lord knows let's not let Uber dictate how we play the game with this ignorant Uber PRO CRAP....????

If they wanna excite me... Pay me and shove your gold point up ya backside Dasterdly Dara


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> play the game with this ignorant Uber PRO


no worries there I will never even accidentally get to pro status being online only 2-3 hours a day M-Th. I don't go where the app says 'it is busy' and don't do events. My home spot is my garage. :coolio: If I get 2 airport runs, I'm done for the day.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Cassiopeia said:


> Had two pax over the weekend that I delivered over thirty miles. I assisted with luggage in and out of the car and must be doing something right because my last 25 rides in a row on Lyft are showing 5 stars. These people live in multi-million dollar homes in the most affluent part of the city. Yes that raises my expectations. No tip is showing on either ride and it's been almost two days.
> 
> I have not driven Uber in a long time, but with Lyft I have to go back into the ride details to leave a rating. I'm wondering how long should I wait for a potential tip to come through? I'm thinking to give them 3 or 4 stars and I'm tempted to leave a little note to let them know they take my service for granted and did not tip.
> 
> ...


I delivered pizzas when I was 18. Half our area was really nice homes and it went to ghetto at the other side. Ghetto side always had better tips. Always. People who've worked for tips are far more likely to tip better I feel.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Illini said:


> If you expect a tip for every ride that you provide good service, you're in the wrong career.


And if you believe, for whatever reason(s), that Uber is a career, well 'nuff said! ?
PS: Career or not, tips are to be expected. Drivers like yourself are a major part of the problem.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Somehow it's ok for the counter service employee to be disappointed by not receiving a tip, but the Uber driver >>>> nah >>>> tips are included in the fare >>>> Drivers make good money!! SMH

I don't think it's more work to get a plate of food at a restaurant then it is to be picked up in a car and dropped off 30 minutes later. But stiffing a waiter is practically unheard of.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Smash 47 said:


> He right drive ur own car if u feel no tip should be given for good service cheapskate!!! U are probably one of the [email protected]@holes who do cheap rides which only pads uber pockets while u struggle to make bills. Heres a tip keep ur narrow minded thoughts to urself


I DO tip


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yeah and when UBER. Was started with the NO TIP plan they weren't robbing the driver for upward of 50% of each ride at a ridiculously reduced pay rate either... So as far as I am concerned I expect a tip for good service... I'd actually be thankful if a rider told me when they got in they had NO intentions on tipping me so I can go forward and provide crappy lackluster .64 a Mile service and not feel obligated to Above and Beyond... I can't even IMAGINE how drivers in the new Lyft rate markets feel about tips. They reduce rates here in Memphis and I'm done with LYFT. With or without TIPS it's still not worth my t
> 
> I have found that I double or triple my tips by simply asking 20 seconds before the ride ends..
> 
> ...


-------------------------
I see that backfiring because I, automatically, get a 5 star from them if they do not rate me. If I ask, they may be offended. People are very strange about some things. I do not think that would benefit me but glad it works for you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cassiopeia said:


> Had two pax over the weekend that I delivered over thirty miles. I assisted with luggage in and out of the car and must be doing something right because my last 25 rides in a row on Lyft are showing 5 stars. These people live in multi-million dollar homes in the most affluent part of the city. Yes that raises my expectations. No tip is showing on either ride and it's been almost two days.
> 
> I have not driven Uber in a long time, but with Lyft I have to go back into the ride details to leave a rating. I'm wondering how long should I wait for a potential tip to come through? I'm thinking to give them 3 or 4 stars and I'm tempted to leave a little note to let them know they take my service for granted and did not tip.
> 
> ...


To have 40% of your passengers tipping is very good!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Not ever
If pax has attitude, then 1*
Fact is 1 or 5 star surely does not matter. Some ant will pick them up.?
2 months from today, do you really care if he/she tipped you ?
Do you remember any pax that did not tip you two months back ? Not really ... those pax don’t even exist in your mind


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> I delivered pizzas when I was 18. Half our area was really nice homes and it went to ghetto at the other side. Ghetto side always had better tips. Always. People who've worked for tips are far more likely to tip better I feel.


What type of getto you are talking? Because I highly doubt that's true.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cassiopeia said:


> Had two pax over the weekend that I delivered over thirty miles. I assisted with luggage in and out of the car and must be doing something right because my last 25 rides in a row on Lyft are showing 5 stars. These people live in multi-million dollar homes in the most affluent part of the city. Yes that raises my expectations. No tip is showing on either ride and it's been almost two days.
> 
> I have not driven Uber in a long time, but with Lyft I have to go back into the ride details to leave a rating. I'm wondering how long should I wait for a potential tip to come through? I'm thinking to give them 3 or 4 stars and I'm tempted to leave a little note to let them know they take my service for granted and did not tip.
> 
> ...


Just go back to their house and piss on their lawn.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> You have 24 hours to go back in and rate your paxoles. I make it routine to always go back into the account the day after I drive to see if I have been tipped and if not to change their rating, if I gave them one, or to make sure they get 1 star. Part of the social contract in the service industry is to tip thus if you don't want to tip then take the bus, buy your own car and drive yourself, or try walking.


Or take a scooter.


----------

